# 2006 Vegas and 2006 Lancaster Archery Classic



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)

I am now shipping the two DVD set. The run time is all but 4 hours that includes both shoot offs, Mutant CD Challenge, 3-D Pop-Up, a back room shoot off between Dave Cousins and Cory Monahan and general video of many shooters.

This DVD set will be available thru me or Lancaster Archery, pick up a copy with your next order. Send me a PM for ordering information.

Bill


----------



## XSPLITTER (Apr 27, 2005)

PM sent


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

Bump for hayman.......


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Sent my money in*

Need to see and watch How Gillingham punched his way through lancasters 

Of course seeing Cory tow the line with Dave should be good.

Hope we see Brooks zero at Vegas 3D . He still got third with a zero:tongue:


----------



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)

I have a close up slow motion of Tim punching the release.

I have slow motion of a lot of the pros and non pros doing their release.

Bill


----------



## SSIUV4L (Mar 4, 2005)

money has been sent...can't wait to get it
last years videos were great, and i'm sure this years is better


----------



## erasmu (Oct 15, 2005)

Eagerly awaiting my copy. So little target television coverage is available that big tournament coverage is still great after the fact.


----------



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)

PM's answered.

Thanks
Bill


----------



## TobaBow (Feb 19, 2005)

PM sent.Thanks again for making this DVD.:thumb: 

Dereck:beer: :canada:


----------



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)

Been real busy today guys.

Most of these will be available at Louisville next weekend at the Lancaster Archery Supply booth.

Bill


----------



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)

ttt

PM's answered


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

Hayman ain't no "jack-leg" video guy. 

He's even got pics of Gillinghammer and Broadwater burned onto the DVD itself....... 

Well done Hayman! 


For all you archers that whine about not seeing archery on the tube........ here's your chance. Watch it on the screen to your heart's content!


----------



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)

Here's a picture


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

money sent thanks again...can`t wait til its here :wink: 

bigbucks 170


----------



## $pike (Dec 11, 2005)

*RE: Hayman 2006 DVD's Reviewed*

I have received the 2006 Lancaster and 2006 Vegas shoots on DVD today from Hayman.

Let me start off by saying the quality of the video is very clear and crisp !! I also noticed alot of close-ups (Pro's) releasing. The slow motion was excellent on the release as well. 
He has a view of the target zoomed as well as the Archer in the footage all at once, this is something I really enjoy watching. Especially when they are shooting off. Came with a nice slim case and 2 DVD's (Vegas/Lancaster). It only took 3 business days and I live in Canada !!
The price was more than reasonable, I am very impressed with the job. I will be ordering future Archery footage from Hayman as he gets it put together.

Very nice Job Hayman.    

Mike Walker
Nova Scotia , Canada


----------



## TexasGuy (Jan 27, 2005)

*Bill, do you have any footage of finger-shooters?*



hayman said:


> I am now shipping the two DVD set. The run time is all but 4 hours that includes both shoot offs, Mutant CD Challenge, 3-D Pop-Up, a back room shoot off between Dave Cousins and Cory Monahan and general video of many shooters.
> 
> This DVD set will be available thru me or Lancaster Archery, pick up a copy with your next order. Send me a PM for ordering information.
> 
> Bill



.....or just strictly release-shooters?

If you do have finger-shooter footage.....slow-mo of their release?


----------



## Sasnak (Jan 7, 2004)

*Hayman 2006 DVD's*

I received the 2006 Lancaster and Vegas shoots on DVD from Hayman today. 
Wow the quality of the video is very clean and clear…. great job Bill.... There are close-ups of Pro's shooting and some shots in slow motion, this was excellent for seeing the moment of the release.. 
Shipping is quick and Bill has done a great job on this DVD set. The price was very reasonable, I am very pleased and I will be ordering future Archery footage from Hayman as he makes it available…. 

Super nice Job Hayman. 
Larry


----------



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)

I have finger shooters shooting recurve but no Slow-Mo. I will make sure I have some on the next DVD.





TexasGuy said:


> .....or just strictly release-shooters?
> 
> If you do have finger-shooter footage.....slow-mo of their release?


----------



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)

Thanks Sasnak




Sasnak said:


> I received the 2006 Lancaster and Vegas shoots on DVD from Hayman today.
> Wow the quality of the video is very clean and clear…. great job Bill.... There are close-ups of Pro's shooting and some shots in slow motion, this was excellent for seeing the moment of the release..
> Shipping is quick and Bill has done a great job on this DVD set. The price was very reasonable, I am very pleased and I will be ordering future Archery footage from Hayman as he makes it available….
> 
> ...


----------



## OneBowTie (Jun 14, 2002)

hayman said:


> Thanks Sasnak



hayman...you going to be in louisville with them???? im going to need some of those


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

onebowtie said:


> hayman...you going to be in louisville with them???? im going to need some of those


Ditto. I'd love to pick one up in Louisville!


----------



## SSIUV4L (Mar 4, 2005)

Hayman,
I got my videos yesterday....so, I had to sit down last night and watch them..Remind me to shake your hand if we ever meet...One heck of a job on the video...and I'll say this, the mutants make it even better..And, Griv's mini seminar is second to none. ....
Thanks again, can't wait til next years gets here


----------



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)

I am departing for Louisville tomorrow morning and won't be back till the 
20th. I will be able to process DVD orders up until 10:30 (22:30) EST this evening.

I will have about twenty sets with me at Louisville and they will also be available at the Lancaster Archery Supply booth.

Thanks
Bill


----------



## OneBowTie (Jun 14, 2002)

hayman said:


> I am departing for Louisville tomorrow morning and won't be back till the
> 20th. I will be able to process DVD orders up until 10:30 (22:30) EST this evening.
> 
> I will have about twenty sets with me at Louisville and they will also be available at the Lancaster Archery Supply booth.
> ...


enough of your chatter....just bring my set of dvd's:wink:


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

onebowtie said:


> enough of your chatter....just bring my set of dvd's:wink:



C'mon OBT......... "Buy it at LAS" is what we're used to hearing.......


----------



## OneBowTie (Jun 14, 2002)

SPECTRE said:


> C'mon OBT......... "Buy it at LAS" is what we're used to hearing.......



your right....seems to be the "vogue" comment nowadays....


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

hayman said:


> I am departing for Louisville tomorrow morning and won't be back till the
> 20th. I will be able to process DVD orders up until 10:30 (22:30) EST this evening.
> 
> I will have about twenty sets with me at Louisville and they will also be available at the Lancaster Archery Supply booth.
> ...


I claim one of the 20.:wink:


----------



## sdflatlander (Mar 4, 2005)

*vegas dvd*

Recieved my dvds, very well done, the shootoff between DC and Cory M. is worth the price of admission.:moviecorn


----------



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)

Hey OBT,

Has anyone told you that you made the SLOW-MO section?

Bill


----------



## OneBowTie (Jun 14, 2002)

hayman said:


> Hey OBT,
> 
> Has anyone told you that you made the SLOW-MO section?
> 
> Bill


does this have something to do with the short bus


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

onebowtie said:


> does this have something to do with the short bus


Nope, I think it is more like the replay of Theismann breaking his leg. It ain't pretty and slow makes it worse.


----------



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)

Hi All,

I am back from Louisville. All those who ordered over the weekend have been processed and will be in the mail tomorrow.

Thanks
Bill


----------



## Tommy Chumley (Apr 9, 2003)

PM Sent!


----------



## markcarlson (Jan 3, 2003)

*dvd*

send me the info on the dvd thank you


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

very nice...thanks .....:wink: 

bigbucks170


----------



## DCGO3 (Dec 14, 2002)

*Dvd*

I received the dvd's yesterday and watched them last night. I would recommend them as an awesome and informative addition to any archer's collection. I can't wait for your next series.


Thanks,

Danny Crawford


----------



## T-LaBee (Dec 28, 2003)

*2006 Lancaster Archery DVD*

This video was a lot of fun to watch.
I have never been able to attend one, so it was nice to see what all the excitement is about. 
It feels like you are there!
Thanks for the awesome video,
Tom


----------



## bigbuck (Jan 26, 2003)

*Video*

Hayman,
What a great video! The Cuz/Cory shoot out was awesome. I think the big guy got a little nervous huh. Samantha and I are looking forward to your next video. Keep up the good work! 
Tracy Neal


----------



## erasmu (Oct 15, 2005)

I received my DVDs and enjoyed them very much. I especially enjoy the step ladder format that the Lancaster tournament uses with the video of both the shooters and target. Great work.


----------



## sdflatlander (Mar 4, 2005)

*dvd*

Got my dvd and it is very well done well worth the money. Great job Bill!


----------



## DBL LUNG (Oct 3, 2005)

I got my videos last night. Hayman did an excellent job in making these.

The slow-mo shots of the pros are really interesting.

You almost fall into a trance watching them not miss.

Not to mention a couple lookers :wink:  at vegas.

No way I'm missing Vegas next year. 

Great job Hayman, Josh Hammerschmidt


----------



## Tommy Chumley (Apr 9, 2003)

Money sent via PayPal for 1 set! Thanks!!


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

*Dvd's*

The DVD'S are great. Good job again Bill.

Vince


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

just finished my 2006 set. THey are great, love the super slowmow:wink: 

Cant wait for 2007

Reed


----------



## sambow (Mar 26, 2005)

Awesome video hayman!!! i definatly enjoyed watching it! it's great to see how other people's form and my own are, it was nice to see how my form really looks! i have to agree with my dad aka bigbuck, the dave and cory shoot was somthing else! im definatley looking forward to a video next year!


----------



## SSIUV4L (Mar 4, 2005)

i've had my videos for about a week now....i watched them both all the way through the first night ...and i think i've watched them some every day since....the shootdown, the cd shoot, shooting for lunch money, and just being able to watch everyone shoot is great...hayman has done a wonderful job with the set, and I will be waiting in line to get his next dvd....


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

I gotta tell y'all............. after watching my set SEVERAL times.......... perhaps the neatest part of the whole thing is the fact that Hayman is apparently invisible............ While I am generally pretty focused when I'm turning CD's into tiny shards of plastic, I still am semi-aware of my surroundings. 

When you shoot with Mutants you have to be........ You just never know when somebody is going to "fine tune" your sight....... 


We never had a clue that this shin-dig was being filmed.

I also liked GRIV's mini-seminar on getting an arrow call from the line judge....... LMAO


----------



## af_archer (Dec 22, 2003)

Great Video hayman!!!

ttt


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Hayman... you did an awesome job!!!! Made me feel like I was there watchin, and a whole lot better!!!! I was one of the unfortunate ones that could not attend this year, and seeing the DVD's of Vegas and LAS, you can bet I will do my best to attend vegas, and a nuclear catastrophe couldn't keep me from LAS next time around!!!!!

Great job man.. and thanks again..!!! :thumb:

Now any of you funsuckers that ain't anty'd up for this... well get off your paypals and do it!!!!! :lol:


----------



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> Hayman... you did an awesome job!!!! Made me feel like I was there watchin, and a whole lot better!!!! I was one of the unfortunate ones that could not attend this year, and seeing the DVD's of Vegas and LAS, you can bet I will do my best to attend vegas, and a nuclear catastrophe couldn't keep me from LAS next time around!!!!!
> 
> Great job man.. and thanks again..!!! :thumb:
> 
> Now any of you funsuckers that ain't anty'd up for this... well get off your paypals and do it!!!!! :lol:




Thanks


----------



## lx12ringer (Jan 23, 2004)

Awesome video, worth every penny!


----------



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)

lx12ringer said:


> Awesome video, worth every penny!



Thanks lx12ringer


----------



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)

The DVD's are now on the Lancaster Archery Supply web page http://www.lancasterarchery.com/shop/product_info.php?cPath=47_214&products_id=7035.

Pick up a copy with your next order for archery supplies.

Bill


----------



## OneBowTie (Jun 14, 2002)

great dvd's.....i have enjoyed watching all aspects of these videos...excellant quality and footage....


----------



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)

hayman said:


> The DVD's are now on the Lancaster Archery Supply web page http://www.lancasterarchery.com/shop/product_info.php?cPath=47_214&products_id=7035.
> 
> Pick up a copy with your next order for archery supplies.
> 
> Bill


I guess I should have added that they are also available from me. Send a PM for ordering info.

Bill


----------



## Skid (Apr 2, 2004)

*Great DVD's*

Great Job Hayman. The picture in a picture is a nice feature. The DVD's are just like being there with front row seats. Thanks Bill.


----------



## gunrunr (Feb 1, 2003)

*thanks so much*

Loved them in 2005, 
Even better in 2006, 
Can't wait to see what you have in store for us in 2007!


----------



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)

Thanks G


----------



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)

^^^


----------



## Lefty PA (Apr 7, 2004)

*06 Vegas and the 06 Lancaster DVD*

Originally Posted by Lefty PA
You can purchase the 06 Vegas and the 06 Lancaster DVD 

Hi hayman --awesome vedio I enjoyed watching both cd--ies 

Learned alot
John L-Pa 

_________________
If you really like archery Don't order the DVD ies . I started to watch them and ( the better half) wanted to go shopping. Well did you ever hear that song --- It's hard to kiss the lips at night that chew your a-- out every night.. All kidding aside just couldn't put them down all kinds of information on dvd I think I will gain a few points because i watched them Thanks.

L-Pa


----------



## 1Arrow1X (Sep 2, 2002)

*Videos*

Great service, great quality video!!

Thank Bill


----------



## markcarlson (Jan 3, 2003)

*dvd*

Grate Dvd Did A Grate Job.


----------



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## PROTOZOE2 (Jan 29, 2003)

I saw the DVD at the McMansion it was great.

Keep up the greta work


----------



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)

Thanks PROTOZOE2


BUMP


----------



## Doddsman (May 23, 2002)

Very well done DVD's, worth every penny.


----------



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)

Doddsman said:


> Very well done DVD's, worth every penny.



Thanks Doddsman


Bump


----------



## rcm (Jan 19, 2005)

*dvd's*

Great DVD's, alot of coverage, Great Job, Recommend them to anyone.:wink:


----------



## Wolf Eyes (Nov 5, 2005)

*You lose*

If you don't get the DVD's, you lose! Really great job. Thanks Bill.


----------



## ottobond (Oct 26, 2003)

*Great DVD*

Great DVD !!!!!!!!!!
If you never been to the Vegas shoot this will make you save your penies.


----------



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)

Thanks rcm, Wolf Eyes and ottobond,

For those going to Pittsburgh, the Vegas and LAS DVD's will be available at the Lancaster Archery Supply booth.

Bill


----------



## Rack Tracker (Jul 8, 2005)

Received my dvd set on Thursday. Since I didn't stick around at vegas for the awards, it was nice to see the shootoff, and awards. My 5 yaerold daughter kept asking me "are we gonna see you get an award Daddy...?" HA Ha , Not a chance honey...


It was fun to see the good natured banter in "Shooting for Lunch Money". Reminded me of shooting at home only we don't shoot x's like that.

And it was my first time seeing the Got Lucky CD shoot. We gotta do that at Vegas! That looks like fun . Messy but fun.


----------



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)

Thanks Rack Tracker


----------



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)

*Shipped Worldwide*

I have been asked several times if I ship outside of the United States and if the DVD's are compatible with overseas format.

Yes, I do ship overseas and yes these DVD's are compatible with overseas format.

Thanks
Bill


----------



## 3DHoytShooter (Aug 2, 2003)

This is a great video. You will definitely enjoy it.


----------



## TobaBow (Feb 19, 2005)

Great DVD! How about a 3-D DVD? Maybe IBO trip' crown, or ASA? Whats'ya think????

Dereck:beer: :canada:


----------



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)

Thanks Guys

TTT


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 31, 2003)

Finally got the DVDs to the Philippines.

Enjoyed it. Clear pics and some slo-mo.

Just wish the archers in the elim section were identified so I can match names with faces. 

The final 8 are great, specially with the targets on pip.

Looking fortward to more DVDs from Bill.

Thanks. It was as if we made a trip from the Philippines to the USA !


----------



## Hans (Oct 9, 2003)

*DVD's*

A well meaned thank you for Hayman for given the opportunety to watch the DVD's he made from the Lancaster Classic & Las Vegas shoots 2005 & 2006. 
Because I live in Europe, I wasn't sure that my player would accept the DVD's. I asked Bill about it, no problem he said, and I can confirm now that this was treu. 
I also can say that Bill certainly doesn't make money on the shipping, and I received the sets in the mail only 4 days after I did the paypal payment. I think thats pretty fast. they were also free from additional inport taxes too.:wink: 
So if you live outside in the USA, there is really no reason to hesitate for buying this DVD's from Bill.
Lots of shooting action on those 4 DVD's, some slow motion too, where you can see how the pro's do execute their shot. I'm really happy with these. Watching them make you feel like you are there in the shooting hall. 
Hans:darkbeer:


----------



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)

Thanks Adolf and Hans

Shipped World Wide


----------



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)

You can pick a copy up with your next order to Lancaster Archery.

CLICK HERE


----------



## AZarcherybandit (Jul 27, 2004)

*DVD's*

Hayman was very prompt and professional. I haven't watched the videos yet but they look awesome.


----------



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)

Thanks AZarcherybandit 


Still have a couple left


----------



## bowpoor (Jan 15, 2004)

*great dvd's*

I just received my dvd's and they were great.....Archers of all skill levels will enjoy these. My favorite part is the "lunch money shoot" I think everyone will find this entertaining.

I just can't wait for next year Bill, I think you need to do more video's from field to 3-d.

THANKS,
Chris VanDevender


----------



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)

You can pick a copy up with your next order to Lancaster Archery.

CLICK HERE


----------



## francisco (Aug 12, 2003)

*dvd for Europe*

im interested in a copy for me, personal use.
How can we buy from Spain, Europe?

thanks

regards
F


----------



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)

These DVD's will play in ALL regions (world wide).

Bill


----------



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)

ttt


----------



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)

ttt


----------



## francisco (Aug 12, 2003)

*thanks for great service--spain*

although i sent you an email thanking the service some weeks ago, i forgot to tell here.
i paid by paypal and packet was sent same day ( i could see in the stamps in the packet) and in 7 days we received it.
the images and the info we can see on them is great.
hope we had such tournaments here ...

great service, and YES, it works perfectly in our European systems too!

regards,
F.


----------



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)

:bump:


----------



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/shop/product_info.php?products_id=7035

:darkbeer:


----------



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)

Bump


----------



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)

:cocktail:


----------



## hayman (Sep 9, 2004)

Getting close


----------

